
A brief and partial review of Haskell in the browser - bradcomp
http://blog.jenkster.com/2015/02/a-brief-and-partial-review-of-haskell-in-the-browser.html
======
codygman
Do you have any examples of what you consider really bad Purescript compiler
errors?

